
HP Releases The Updated DM1 Ultraportable Laptop - shazam
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/06/seriously-dont-buy-this-thing/
======
bane
_the dm1 is the first notebook to feature HP Soft-touch Imprint technology, a
unique printing process that creates a soft-to-the-touch surface by inlaying
graphics into a rubber skin that covers the notebook exterior._

It's easy to forget that by getting rid of their PC business, HP is
effectively getting rid of, or killing off, lots of non-PC supporting
technology lines as well.

